# Collaborative Processor Power Controls for Processor are disabled after upgrade



## therian (Jul 30, 2015)

So, i got this message after i upgraded my Asus Notebook to Windows 10 Home from 8.1. What got me to check this was having my laptop Hard Shutdown when the power was at 100% and the laptop had been on the charger all day, plus the CPU temperature was normal.

The exact Error that's provided via Event Viewer: _Collaborative processor power controls on processor 5 in group 0 are disabled due to a firmware problem. Check with the computer manufacturer for updated firmware._ This message is provided for each of my 8 Processor Cores

Unfortunately, there are no new Firmware Updates for my laptop model from Asus. Last one was pushed in October 2014. Very odd seeing as i got this new in December 2014.

I want to know if this is something serious, or if i should just ignore it. An error having to due with Kernel Level Power Controls seems serious to me.

System Info:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4710HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 8075 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb (*NOTE: my laptop has an Nvidia GeForce 840m Chip as well, but it did not detect that for some reason*)
Hard Drives: C: Total - 381546 MB, Free - 260544 MB; D: Total - 550702 MB, Free - 543877 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., N56JN
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled (Have not had time to get antiviral software yet)

So, is there anything i can do, or do i just have to wait and see if Asus pushes out an update? thanks in advance


----------

